# Why aren't baitcasting reels being used for pier fishing



## danm281

I am trying to get into pier fishing here and I have no experience (I did use to fish for bass a lot as a kid). Anyways my father used to be a big fisherman when I was younger and still has all of his equipment. He used to own a boat and never fished from the piers. He wants to send me some of his stuff to get me started and I am not sure what to ask him for. He never used spinning reels and told me they're junk to him. He has many heavy Abu Garcia bait casting reels he will send me. So I was just wondering why (it seems) they are not being used at all on the pier. Is it just a personal preference?

I would like to add that I used to have a small Abu bait casting reel I used when I used to fish so I do know how to use one well


----------



## Splittine

Cause nobody makes a 706 Baitcaster.


----------



## rufus1138

most people seem to favor spinning tackle for easy quick fire casting to sighted fish with generally lower weight and less hassle/fatigue. most times if you have two guys standing next to each other one with a baitcaster and one with spinning tackle and flash a target to them the first lure to hit the water will be the spinning tackle. this coupled with the issue that you can get 4000 size spinning reels from shimano that will serve perfectly well for a year or two at the least without any maintenance for 30 bucks and the bait casters just start loosing their appeal.


----------



## danm281

Guess a good plan would be to use the baitcaster for cut bait and use a spinning reel for the lures


----------



## rufus1138

just get out there with what you have and start learning from the people around you. most are friendly enough with techniques, even if they have bad taste and gaudy equipment, after you're there on a regular basis you will see who has the most fish on the deck. same with any kind of fishing.


----------



## Chris V

I'm not sure where the "lighter with less fatigue" comes from. Most baitcasters offer much lighter bodies with higher capacities for their size, not to mention the extremely fast clutch systems they have for free spooling.

IMO, the biggest downside is the cost of a good baitcaster vs a spinning. You can buy a Penn Fierce or Shimano Socorro for less than 80 bucks and have a great pier reel that'll throw very light baits. Baitcasters cost more for quality and suck when it comes to throwing light baits like a 3 inch LY. The open space of a pier allows wind to really screw you on baitcast gear.


----------



## jross31455

I use a thumb burner (bait cast) reel all the time sight fishing for Pompano and i feel like i have a faster response than most spinning reel fishermen. Its just your personal preference


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

It is just like the racers at the local circle track.
When somebody starts winning races, everyone goes out and gets what he is running to win.


----------



## BowChamp

If you know how to use a baitcaster, then give it a try. Might work great for you.


----------



## danm281

Thanks for all the info. Just one more question though. Before my father mails the reel/reels to me he is going to get it loaded up with some line for me. What's a good all purpose line?


----------



## startzc

When it comes to Cobia and the big jigs you need to throw long distances it is very easy to backlash if you aren't used to slinging that much weight with one. Its like fishing musky up north. Also it is much easier to throw live bait without whipping it off the hook on a spinning reel. I use baitcasters for almost everything and will have one rigged for cobia but if the wind is up at all on the pier I'm using the big spinner. Would hate to waste a first shot on a backlash. My .02


----------



## jross31455

Use 15-20lb test braid. That's plenty for king Spanish and Red fish


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

It is usually windy on the Pier and as we all know....................... WIND+BAITCASTER=FAIL


----------



## Charlie2

*Baitcasters of the Pier*

Baitcasters are fine for those who take the time to learn to properly fish with one!

Better drags; for one thing!

I do like them on a spiral wrapped rod. It'll flat pull their heads off! C2


----------



## Austin

A lot of the ol' pier pompano veterans use a baitcaster with a pistol grip rod..

But I do not use them for that. I WILL, however, use them for sheepshead fishing!


----------



## holicori

I use heavy baitcasters everytime I go. I have a defiance 40lw and a 25lw. The 25 is much lighter but still pretty heavy duty, as ist he 40lw. I use the 40 on my shark pole. But both are really stout and heavy compared to my spinning combos. 

I use those to go after big bull reds though, and its really fun and pretty easy to land them with the bigger rods. The smaller ones do the job fine too, but have to use a little finess with them. 

All around line? I use 65lb braid. Many think its overkill and stick with 30lb mono, but 30lb mono gets broke a lot. People say just let the fish run, pull drag etc, but it will break off on a pylon which they run for almost immediately. With 65, you can manhandle them away from pylons. It's also strong enough to pull in most sharks as well. So the strength is definitely there. Also, because it is braid is is still much smaller and lighter than mono. The capacity will be more than enough on any reel with 65lb braid. 

I'm sure the guy after me will argue, but my personal hookup record is pretty damn good. 

cheers bud.


----------

